# Anyone around Devils Lake have any....



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

45 acp handguns I might be able to shoot? I just sold my M&P 40 and am on the hunt for a new 45. Not many people that I know own handguns, so it pretty tough for me to get my hands on something to try out for a while at the range. I'd like to try out a few different full sized polymer and all steel 45 acp's before I commit to buy something. I'd hate to buy something and then decide it wasn't for me. I was able to borrow an XD45 for the weekend and its on my list of possibilities. I would of course bring my own ammo and have access to the gun range. I could offer to let anyone to shoot anything that I have that they might be interested in.

This is kinda a long shot, but I don't know of any ranges that rent guns, so I figured I would ask. I'm interested in Glock, CZ, Sig, etc.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I can let you shoot my Glock 36, but that probably won't do you any good.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah, I would imagine that it feels way different than a full size gun would. I have a friend that has a Glock 21, that said I could shoot it, but he's in Williston working and not sure when he will be back around here.


----------

